# le virgole le ho messe apposta (dislocazione a sinistra)



## olaszinho

Prendo spunto da un altro argomento per formulare la seguente domanda

Ho messo le virgole apposta
Ho messo apposta le virgole
le virgole le ho messe apposta

Tutte e tre queste frasi sono corrette e comunemente usate, ma mi chiedo perché nella terza si usi  il pronome "le"?


----------



## infinite sadness

Io la intendo come una frase ellittica che sta per  "(quanto al)le virgole, le ho messe..."


----------



## Anaiss

È una costruzione pleonastica, perché l'oggetto è anteposto.
Forse questo può interessarti, Dislocazione a sinistra.


----------



## olaszinho

Grazie Anaiss, davvero molto interessante. 
Ad ogni modo, trovo spesso esempi del genere anche in giornali o libri... stavo per scrivere.. esempi del genere ne trovo anche in giornali o libri


----------



## Anaiss

Di nulla. 
Personalmente adoro i pleonasmi, mi spiace un po' che nello stile controllato debbano essere aboliti.


----------



## catrafuse

La dislocazione a sinistra più che pleonastica è una costruzione  enfatica. Nella frase "Le virgole, le ho messe apposta", infatti,  la  ripresa del pronome atono è obbligatoria.

P.S.
Olaszinho che nick curioso, _x-----------x?_


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Di nulla.
> Personalmente adoro i pleonasmi, mi spiace un po' che nello stile controllato debbano essere aboliti.


 Sottoscrivo !


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Catrafuse ha detto benissimo, anche se forse non tutti saranno in grado di capire la metalingua della linguistica.
La "dislocazione a sinistra" è lo spostamento in testa alla frase dell'elemento che vuoi appaia chiaramente come l'argomento di cui vuoi parlare (il "tema"). A questo punto, la grammatica italiana prevede che vi sia una "ripresa" dell'elemento dislocato che si effettua per mezzo di un pronome personale (tecnicamente "cataforico").
Non credo di si tratti di pleonasmo.
Non credo che la dislocazione sia un espediente per creare enfasi. Non necessariamente almeno. 
Saluti a tutti.
GS


----------



## infinite sadness

Credo di sì, evidenziare l'argomento mi sembra essere la spiegazione giusta, la giustificazione. Un po' è la stessa spiegazione del famoso "a me mi piace", che si comprende meglio con la virgola, "a me, mi piace". Io lo intendo come "per quanto riguarda me (o per quello che mi riguarda), (questa cosa) mi piace".
Però, in quest'ultimo caso il "mi" si può definire in senso lato un pleonasmo in quanto può tranquillamente omettersi, mentre in casi come "le virgole le ho messe" la ripetizione della particella pronominale risulta essere obbligatoria.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

E' così.
Saluti cari.
GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Catrafuse,
non mi sembra che "Le virgole, le ho messe apposta" sia un caso di enfasi. Non sono certo le virgole ad essere enfatizzate, ma piuttosto la parola "apposta".
Un caso di enfasi su "virgole" sarebbe quello di "Le VIRgole, ho messo" come risposta ad alla domanda "Cos'è che hai messo?".
Non credi?
Saluti.
GS


----------



## Anaiss

Ops, ho sbagliato a definirlo pleonasmo, perché avvertivo semplicemente una certa ridondanza.
Grazie Giorgio per la spiegazione esaustiva.

P.S.: vorrei fare un'errata corrige al mio primo post, ma non è più possibile editare.


----------



## catrafuse

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Catrafuse,
> non mi sembra che "Le virgole, le ho messe apposta" sia un caso di enfasi. Non sono certo le virgole ad essere enfatizzate, ma piuttosto la parola "apposta".
> Un caso di enfasi su "virgole" sarebbe quello di "Le VIRgole, ho messo" come risposta ad alla domanda "Cos'è che hai messo?".
> Non credi?
> Saluti.
> GS



Ciao Giorgio,

credo che  l'enfasi si possa esprimere attraverso vari strumenti linguistici come la prosodia (ad esempio una particolare intonazione), tramite particolari costruzioni sintattiche (come  le dislocazioni),  attraverso  la scelta di determinate  forme lessicali ecc. Nel caso delle "virgole" penso che la dislocazione a sinistra e l'avverbio "apposta"  concorrano a sottolineare una particolare partecipazione emotiva. In sostanza, per me entrambe le frasi sono  enfatiche o, se preferisci,  marcate, ma  rimaniamo nell'ordine di un parere personale.


----------



## francisgranada

1. Dunque, il fenomeno di cui si sta ora discutendo si puo' brevemente definire come "dislocazione a sinistra con la ripresa obbligatoria del clitico". Vero?

2. Un'altra cosa é il motivo per una tale scelta. La frase in questione, l'ho usata io in un post precedente (dimenticando allora la ripresa del pronome clitico), quindi proviamo a vedere perché. Infatti, volevo dire che: 
- non sono sicuro se le virgole nei esempi proposti si devono mettere o no
- voglio chiaramente separare una parte della proposizione dal resto, per cui le metto senzaltro, cioé apposta

Sono quindi le virgole, che volevo "porre nel centro di attenzione" oppure sottolineare o accentuare, per cui l_a dislocazione a sinistra_ (usando il termine appena imparato ). 

3. Atro esempio - Al Bano, Il ragazzo che sorride: "se sete un giorno avrái, la mia acqua ti daró" (2 in 1)
(é un eccelente cantante ed un bravo ragazzo, per cui propongo di perdonargli la mancanza dei clitici... )

*Domanda*: non é l'enfasi, comunque intesa, di fatto l'unico motivo per la _dislocazione a sinistra_? (nella lingua comune, non necessariamente nelle poesie)


----------



## infinite sadness

1. Sì, si chiama ripresa obbligatoria del clitico.

2. Però non capisco perché il clitico rimane obbligatorio anche quando la  dislocazione è a destra. Esempio: "le ho messe apposta le virgole". Qui  il nome rimane dislocato a destra mentre il clitico sta a sinistra.

3. La frase della canzone è giusta, e comunque nella canzoni e nelle poesie c'è l'esigenza di dare ai versi un certo suono.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro infinite,
il clitico in testa all'enunciato ha una funzione "preparatoria", nel senso che prepara a ciò che sta per sopraggiungere (qui: le virgole). Tecnicamente è un elemento cataforico.
Naturalmente, dato che l'accento di frase (la tonica) cade su PO (apPOsta), secondo me ci starebbe bene una virgola (sic) dopo la parola "apposta". 
Dal punto di vista dell'organizzazione dell'informazione, questa frase può essere detta soltanto a qualcuno che *già sa* che ci sono delle virgole-- tecnicamente chiamiamo DATO il segmento "ho messo le virgole". Quello invece che sappiamo non essere noto all'interlocutore (qui: apposta) lo chiamiamo NUOVO.
L'accento della frase cade di norma sull'informazione nuova, a testimoniare, diciamo così, l'urgenza emotiva da parte del parlante.
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Caro infinite,
> il clitico in testa all'enunciato ha una funzione "preparatoria", nel senso che prepara a ciò che sta per sopraggiungere (qui: le virgole). Tecnicamente è un elemento cataforico.
> Naturalmente, dato che l'accento di frase (la tonica) cade su PO (apPOsta), secondo me ci starebbe bene una virgola (sic) dopo la parola "apposta".
> Dal punto di vista dell'organizzazione dell'informazione, questa frase può essere detta soltanto a qualcuno che *già sa* che ci sono delle virgole-- tecnicamente chiamiamo DATO il segmento "ho messo le virgole". Quello invece che sappiamo non essere noto all'interlocutore (qui: apposta) lo chiamiamo NUOVO.
> L'accento della frase cade di norma sull'informazione nuova, a testimoniare, diciamo così, l'urgenza emotiva da parte del parlante.
> Cari saluti.
> GS


 
Leggendo tutti gli interventi, molto interessanti, mi sono chiesta "La frase le virgole le ho messe apposta è del tutto corretta?" Anaiss scrive che nello stile controllato devono essere aboliti i pleonasmi, poi si parla di costruzione enfatica e poi ancora si spiega con la metalingua.E tutto questo è chiaro. Però nella costruzione della frase considerare le come pronome  e pertanto come una ripetizione inutile è una regola obsoleta o si deve seguire nello stile controllato e a scuola? Grazie


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Brigitta, scusa il ritardo. La frase, magari con una virgola a destra di "virgole", è perfetta.
"le", anche se compare due volte, è richiesto dalla grammatica italiana. Usa pure tranquillamente queste forme nello stile controllato e nell'insegnamento.
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Grazie grazie. Le certezze rassicurano!


----------



## Anaiss

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Brigitta, scusa il ritardo. La frase, magari con una virgola a destra di "virgole", è perfetta.
> "le", anche se compare due volte, è richiesto dalla grammatica italiana. Usa pure tranquillamente queste forme nello stile controllato e nell'insegnamento.
> Cari saluti.
> GS



Che tristezza aver trovato insegnanti che penalizzavano per costruzioni del genere.


----------

